# ladies hawthorne?



## ejlwheels (Sep 27, 2007)

Can anyone ID the make of this bike?  I think it might have had a Hawthorne badge similar to Flyer.

It looks like a pretty standard (20's - early 30's) bike, but I haven't found any literature showing either the frame or sprocket.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 27, 2007)

Theres a 1920's Columbia on Nostalgic.net---looks the same--

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle238.htm


----------



## JOEL (Sep 28, 2007)

Columbia would be my guess.


----------

